# Wax Rings VS Heat



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The heat here won. Melted like a childs ice cream cone. Wax all over the floor of my van. How do you keep them from melting in the heat?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wax seals sit in my truck and don't melt. S. FL has alot of heat.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Hot as it has been here they are holding up. If they seem soft, I put them in cold water and let them firm up.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I do the cold water thing too, but like today hit 115 with the heat index and my van is white, so you would think the heat would be deflected away. I always leave all my doors open too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Store them low in the van and out of direct sunlight...
Also store the plastic tray down and wax up...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Put them on a shelf, up off the metal floor. especially over top of the exhaust. :yes:


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I hate it when you open a ring box and take the ring out and it breaks in half because its so hot! :-(


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I know I'm going to catch heat for even asking this... But does anyone stack wax rings?

The reason I ask is because an old timer I worked with showed me a trick when he had to cut one in half. Throw it in the freezer first so that when you cut it... It doesn't come apart on you...

I don't set many toilets, and when I do, they are in a new constr setting, and are usually at the proper height. Also, they usually spec foam gaskets


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I only use foam filled wax gaskets.

You never know how close to the closet flange some idjit got with his in floor heat.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I only use foam filled wax gaskets.
> 
> You never know how close to the closet flange some idjit got with his in floor heat.


Wow, never ever would have thought about that... I will keep that in my mind...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just use putty(trying to start a debate:laughing. As hot as it's been, the wax rings have been holding up so far.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> Just use putty(trying to start a debate:laughing. As hot as it's been, the wax rings have been holding up so far.


 I keep mine in an insulated bag and bring them indoors when I'm not going to need them.

I do the same thing with wax rings, caulk, glue and cordless tool batteries when the weather gets below freezing.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It is frickin' hot.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> It is frickin' hot.


104 degrees with 24% humidity in Gilmer, TX. That's frickin' hot.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> It is frickin' hot.


Pics or it didn't happen... :laughing:

What's the mercury reading Down there?

30 here, with a humidex of 38. Civic holiday here, not that you'd catch me working on a Monday... But I'm not doing anything more than necessary outside today..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

put them in the water jug /cooler


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Bill said:


> The heat here won. Melted like a childs ice cream cone. Wax all over the floor of my van. How do you keep them from melting in the heat?


Depends on the composition of the wax for one. You know, how they have different surfboard wax for different temperatures.

Also, the rings I buy come in plastic upside-down molds in contractor boxes. If they melt, they just re-solidify in the same mold when they cool.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> Depends on the composition of the wax for one. You know, how they have different surfboard wax for different temperatures.
> 
> Also, the rings I buy come in plastic upside-down molds in contractor boxes. If they melt, they just re-solidify in the same mold when they cool.


 What about the ones with the neoprene horns?

Do the horns settle back into their original position?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> Pics or it didn't happen... :laughing:
> 
> What's the mercury reading Down there?
> 
> 30 here, with a humidex of 38. Civic holiday here, not that you'd catch me working on a Monday... But I'm not doing anything more than necessary outside today..


Weather Bug says 107, this late in the evening.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> What about the ones with the neoprene horns?
> 
> Do the horns settle back into their original position?


I wouldn't be caught dead with on of those POS's in my truck.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead with on of those POS's in my truck.


Wouldn't it be "P'sOS"? :laughing:

Carry on PT...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

First thing I do when I walk in a house is take the hot wax seal and set it on an air duct in the house. Then start the toilet replacement


----------

